# Organizing Pictures for the Ipad



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am waiting to get the 3g Ipad and wondering if it would be best to organize my pictures before putting them on the Ipad or will it be easier after? They are now on a PC and usb drives.
Thanks


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Are you planning on syncing all your pictures? I like keeping mine in separate folders based on theme


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nanbelle12 said:


> I am waiting to get the 3g Ipad and wondering if it would be best to organize my pictures before putting them on the Ipad or will it be easier after? They are now on a PC and usb drives.
> Thanks


You will want to organize them before you put them on the iPad. I'm fairly new to using the iPad, but I haven't found a way on the iPad to change anything about the photos or to delete ones that have been sync'ed on there. I'm willing to be wrong. 

Bet


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I've got all mine on flickr and have been syncing them from there. I use iPhoto for the rest, and yes it would be a good idea to do it now. However, I recommend you skipping the photos for your initial sync unless you're prepared for it to take a while. I copied over way too many applications, photos, and videos on my first sync and I wish I hadn't. I ended up deleting almost every single app I had put on. Anyway, my initial sync took an hour and that was way too long to wait! Next time I'll do the long sync overnight and do my initial sync without apps or photos and videos. 

Do you use iPhoto for your photos or something else?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently if you use iPhoto, you can sort them on your iPad by album or event or something (the guy teaching my class showed me) but as I have a PC, that option isn't available, just the album sort.

I'm going to start putting pics that I want available in my drop box folder so that I synch the same folder to the iPad no matter what computer I use; that way I won't accidentally eliminate photos...

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have iPhoto and you can easily sync using folders so I cannot help anyone with a PC.  But I do know you can delete them once they are on your iPad by using the trash can.  Tap an individual photo and when it comes up you will see a trash can icon at the top right.  Just touch that and it will go to trash.


----------

